# Ovulation before egg collection Question ??



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Need advise/ opinion 

Anyone help had my review at clinic and gather that my oestrodial level was 11,000 before EC no Down reg with this cycle as originally IUI converted to IVF so big panic to do EC which eventually was delayed and had to have two scans prior to EC on the morning to check not ouvlated not sure they saw both ovaries still had follicles 

Question is it poss to get eggs at EC i got 7 in the end even if ovulation has started / happened just prior/ during EC or same tme 

only got 7 eggs even though 11,000 oestrogen level i know high readings does not necesaarily equal lots of eggs but do have query.

Any view appreciated 

Dianne


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It is always possible that you had started to ovulate and that accounts for the low numbers of eggs but also be aware that each egg can produce between 500 and 1500 of oestrogen which could also account of the number.

Ruth


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Ruth 
thank you for the infor very very helpful i just want that as possibilty to be used for my next cycle that is poss i ovulated early so why less eggs than expected 
But do take on board your other comment re numbers oestridiol levels 

thanks 
Dianne


----------



## jtlondon (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Can you help?  I have a similar question.

My oestrogen levels were about 3100 just before EC and I had 3 follicles size between 18-20mm.  But they didn't get any eggs at EC.

If you have highish oestrogen like this, does this mean there are DEFINITELY eggs inside, or can you get this reading just from empty follicles?

Also, my clinic stopped my Cetrotide the day before I took Pregnyl (at my previous clinic I carried on taking Cetrotide on the same day as the trigger jab).

Do you think it's possible I ovulated before EC because of lack of Cetrotide?

I'd be really grateful if you could explain - I've got a review session with the clinic tomorrow (Sunday) so would be very grateful if you got a chance to get back to me today.

Many thanks,
JT


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Jt 
i wonder did you have a scan before EC i had 2 on the day due to delay in EC the last one in theatre it should say in your med notes if they actullay drained the follicles which i hope will clarify the situation for you 
esp if you know you had 3 follicles 

i hope your review goes ok sunday 
Dianne


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi JT,
I am no expert, as this is my first attempt at ICSI, but I have done a fair amount of research. Unfortunately, it seems that follicles are no guarantee of eggs, as eggs can mature at different rates to follicles. 

I don't know the drug Cetrotide, but am assuming it is downreg drug ?  I have been told to take d/r drug up to taking pregnyl, but not after, but the stim drug stopped yesterday, as my levels were high enough.

Not sure if this helps much, but it seems everyone and each cycle can be different.


----------

